# Wanted pigeon / dove cote plans and advice



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

We are new to pigeons ... Think we are going to go the Pigeon/dove cote route - we have several doves that vist our feeders every day and will add a few pigeons

Anyone have a straight - (arranged n a row - not round) pigeon cote plans that could be hung on a wall -

In addition, if no plans what would be your recommend size of each nest box/apartment

Anyone have any ideas to get new (utility) pigeons to settle into the cote??? I was going to erect a temporary aviary out and over the boxes for a couple of weeks. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post a photo of your proposed location for this ?...kinda hard to visualize what you are asking,precisely...


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

glenarmand said:


> We are new to pigeons ... Think we are going to go the Pigeon/dove cote route - we have several doves that vist our feeders every day and will add a few pigeons
> 
> Anyone have a straight - (arranged n a row - not round) pigeon cote plans that could be hung on a wall -
> 
> ...


You may find what you are looking for here...

http://www.thedovecotespot.com/index.htm

Dawn


----------



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks - great link very helpful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

glenarmand said:


> We are new to pigeons ... Think we are going to go the Pigeon/dove cote route - we have several doves that vist our feeders every day and will add a few pigeons
> 
> Anyone have a straight - (arranged n a row - not round) pigeon cote plans that could be hung on a wall -
> 
> ...


The problem with dovecotes here in the US are we have a heavy bird of prey population and the life span of feral pigeons are very short. so if you want to not have to replace your pigeons, pretty much all the time if a hawk starts to hang out to get free meals (because they will go where the food is) then you should have some control over the birds . don't get me wrong I love those cotes and wanted one myself untill I learned allot more about things here in the US.. the cotes are popular in the UK where I guess they do not have such a problem with BOP. now with that said it does not mean you can not have sort of a dovecote. I would build more of a loft type set up where you can lock the birds up at night or in winter when the BOP are the worse and if and when you see one, you can lock the birds down for a few weeks till the killer moves on to find food elsewhere. This gives you more control of the birds ,other wise a dove cote is really just a pretty place for feral pigeons to live and be hunted.


----------



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for info - and advice


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

glenarmand said:


> Thanks for info - and advice


your welcome, and good luck with your project!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That is a great site. I looked through "The Pigeon" and there is a picture of a cote with a detachable wire aviary on the front. It allows for settling the birds and providing protection when needed.


----------



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks I have a copy of The Pigeon - I will look it up


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wayne Johnson said:


> That is a great site. I looked through "The Pigeon" and there is a picture of a cote with a detachable wire aviary on the front. It allows for settling the birds and providing protection when needed.


Is that image anywhere online ???


----------



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

I will scan and post image


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to a picture of a cote with homing netting around it. 

http://www.dovecotes.co.uk/images/Homing_net_2.jpg 

and a picture of a small one with metal aviary.

http://www.fensdovecotes.co.uk/images/daintree_special.jpg


----------

